# this sucks



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have read in my local news paper that out baisic small game license is going to go up 100% which means that our current price is $15, will go to $30. even seinor citizens license will go fron $4.00 to $24.00. I mean like isnt this a bit crazy? oh and our fishing licenses are going up too and I am sure our trout stamp will go up as well. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

What state are you located in?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

In North Dakota, I think license sales end up being the cheapest part of my hunting. The gas, shells, replacing decoys, dogs, and everything else comes at a much higher price than the license does.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

if the money is used to improve hunting and not for some gimme program then those prices are a bargain. What else can you do for several months for 30 bucks?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I agree Bob. The wife and I ate Chinese the other night, tea for drink no booze and it was over $30 with tip....................


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You must be a generous tipper


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

He can't be from ND. We don't have trout stamps.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds like there isn't enough NR revenue being collected!

Did I say that out loud?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Csquared said:


> Sounds like there isn't enough NR revenue being collected!
> 
> Did I say that out loud?


Here we go again.... :roll:


----------

